# Model Steam Fittings:  Golden Gate Live Steamers



## BobWarfield (Aug 24, 2008)

http://www.ggls.org/

I noticed that the GGLS site has some very nice articles in their Tips section on things like check valve design, steam pressure regulators, and a really neat gate valve.

Check it out!

BW


----------

